# Kids in Motion Pediatric Therapy Services



## pavlina (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi, I'm an OT currently considering moving to Dubai and I am now discussing with the above mentioned rehab center the possibility of working with them. Does anyone know anything about this centre? Professional conditions, monthly payment....anything that might be helpful? Thanks!


----------



## gsimon83 (May 8, 2011)

Hi i am an OT in Dubai and could give you the info you require....feel free to email me / email removed


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please exchange your details by private message 

Posting email addresses or any other personal contact details is not allowed by the forum rules.

( and you'll get tones of spam too )


----------



## pavlina (Oct 25, 2012)

Apparently, I am not allowed to send a private message, yet. Any other ways to contact gsimon83?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You should be able to once you reach your 5th (useful /non rubbish) post. It may take an hour or so for your account to be upgraded tough.


----------

